# Stay stay started new to the group



## Denbovl (Sep 16, 2021)

I have a 1988 Georgie boy cruise master LM that I Just got and need to know why does it start a few then shuts down ? It's a 454 big block chevy and haves no Owners Manual I live in Adrian Michigan


----------

